

Instagr.am is no longer registered - fastest963
http://whois.domaintools.com/instagr.am

======
sp332
Their DNS disappeared earlier today. Right now there are 2 different IPs being
reported <http://www.whatsmydns.net/#A/instagr.am> screenshot
<http://i.imgur.com/SVML7Wi.png>

------
transitorykris
OpenDNS has put in a fix for its users until Instagram fixes the problem.
(nameservers 208.67.220.220, 208.67.222.222)

